# check engine light on today po200a no definition



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I just sent you a private message. I am so very sorry that you have had such a negative experience with your Cruze. I will do everything in my power to make this right for you. Please send me a private message and I will get to work at resolving this for you and your wife. I look forward to hearing from you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your dealership is awful. I hate to sound like a broken record, but you need to find another one ASAP. If you're having problems finding a different dealership, ask Jackie to assist here as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you send me your zip code I can also locate a new dealership for you. I look forward to your reply. Again I am sorry for the lapse in communication. I am here today until 5. As soon as I get the requested information from you I will get to work for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

your cruze gas or diesel??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> your cruze gas or diesel??


I am pretty sure his Cruze is a Diesel.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Its a diesel.Sorry for the slow reply.Going back to the dealer tomarrow morning.Wish me luck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bad455 said:


> Its a diesel.Sorry for the slow reply.Going back to the dealer tomarrow morning.Wish me luck.


Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

its a dealer problem not a GM thing
lets not blame the car for this just yet!
sounds like his dealer is just flat out LAZY
my dealer is great! 
how many miles do you have bad455?


----------

